# einige Server down?



## HordeCrusher (22. März 2010)

Hey, Mal'Ganis, Gorgonnash, Madmortem und Aegwynn sind down, seh ich das richtig? Oo
Oder hab ich da interne Probleme.


----------



## ipercoop (22. März 2010)

Jau , grad eben , Alleria auch und so einige andere auch..

vllt server down =D


----------



## Griffith105 (22. März 2010)

mannoroth auch down....


----------



## Danhino (22. März 2010)

Destro hat sich auch verabschiedet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (22. März 2010)

Blutdurst down...


----------



## mad_chaos (22. März 2010)

Scheint Blutdurst erwischt zu haben...


----------



## DerFisch85 (22. März 2010)

Frostwolf eben auch...


----------



## Krebskolonist (22. März 2010)

Antonidas auch down!!!


----------



## Slush (22. März 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> Blutwurst down...



fixed


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

malfurion auch und wir waren gerade dabei ony zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (22. März 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!!!

9% Arthas OOOOMMMMGGGG!!!


----------



## Vegash (22. März 2010)

Malfurion ist auch down...mitten bei ony *heul*


----------



## Casker (22. März 2010)

Blackhand down


----------



## ipercoop (22. März 2010)

Haha mein armer Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustail (22. März 2010)

proudmoore ist dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nova_O (22. März 2010)

Ich schwör ich raste gleich so übertrieben aus ! ^^


----------



## Hishabye (22. März 2010)

Wurde gerade disconnected. Dachte habe ein dc...Logg mich ein Nö irgendwie ist Alleria + andere Server offline...

Ich glaub da ist die Putze über Kabel gestolpert :x


----------



## Yylviktmoor (22. März 2010)

offenbar der gesamte Blutdurst Realmpool...die Silberne Hand is auch betroffen


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

alexstrasza is auch down


----------



## HordeCrusher (22. März 2010)

Meinungsübersichten Sammelthread:
Welcher Azubi hat die Schuld und was hat er getan?!


----------



## Riverone (22. März 2010)

Jo Malle auch down. Ganz Blutdurst,mittem im Raid-.-!!


----------



## Undeadlord16 (22. März 2010)

War ja so klar dass es direkt einen Thread auf buffed gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja warten wir halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich dauerts nicht zu lang^^


----------



## ipercoop (22. März 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!!!
> 
> 9% Arthas OOOOMMMMGGGG!!!



autsch armes würstchen :S


----------



## M4rs (22. März 2010)

FIX BLUTDURST !!! Frostmourne auch down...


----------



## Runewalker (22. März 2010)

jup is einiges down proudmoore sowie der komplette realmpool blutdurst auch wenn ichs richtig gesehn hab aber ich finds genial wie schnell da der erste post auf buffed steht^^


----------



## Darkdamien (22. März 2010)

ganz blutdurst is down


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

ganz Blutdurst ist off -,-


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

ganz Blutdurst ist off -,-


----------



## Annovella (22. März 2010)

Dsh auch down, FW genauso.
Scheint als sei ganz Blutdurst down und noch paar mehr. Hab gehört mein Magiertwink hat zuviel DPS gefahren und darum sind die Server abgeschissen! :S


----------



## Skully (22. März 2010)

Jau 2 Realmpools down. Liegt nicht an Dir


----------



## Mediana (22. März 2010)

Muhahaha! Ich habs geschafft Blizzard zu Hackz0rn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ah wartet einfach ein paar Minuten oder geht ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SawOOps (22. März 2010)

jaja madmortem down grad in icc trash -.-


----------



## Maredan (22. März 2010)

Also Die Aldor ist online und ich konnte zocken bis ich off gegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## fisker31 (22. März 2010)

blutdurst ist komplett abgerauscht


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

scheint auch die offizielle seite zu betreffen :-/


----------



## misley (22. März 2010)

oida grad diggst am bm dmg fahren mit lvl hunter und bäm hauts mich raus auf gorgonnash was soin der mist haa? xD


----------



## Dragonique (22. März 2010)

Antonidas down.

Wer ist da übers Kabel gestolpert?


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

wollt auch grad thread aufmachen 
bin von eredar auch realmpool blutdurst
da steht alles still


----------



## Pingas (22. März 2010)

Hoffentlich war Affenjungs Inc. grade bei Arthas . Die würden jetzt Blizzard fisten.


----------



## Vrocas (22. März 2010)

Ich geh ma ins wow fiorum un schau mir die ersten flamethreads an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

YEAH Blackhand und der rest des Realmp. sind down, zum Glück alle, wäre sonst in vf hc hässlig geworden xD


----------



## Rambodieschen (22. März 2010)

Neiiiiiin !!! Will wieder ins Game Reallife Monats Gebühren sind mir zu hoch !!!!
*grins*


----------



## ipercoop (22. März 2010)

wieder up


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

LANGSAM SCHON ONN


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. März 2010)

man -.- war grad mitm twink brd so gut wie durch


----------



## manaman122 (22. März 2010)

blackhand steht wieder


----------



## manaman122 (22. März 2010)

blackhand steht wieder


----------



## misley (22. März 2010)

wieder online !


----------



## BuDDaH1977 (22. März 2010)

is wieder online


----------



## Nova_O (22. März 2010)

> Welcher Azubi hat die Schuld und was hat er getan?!



DR. PF. MED. Blizzard mitarbeiter sagt zu Praktikant: "Hier hast du eine flasche Wasser mach mal Pause du musst nur auf die Stromkabel aufpassen".

Parktikant denkt: " WoW ein Kabel was passiert den da wenn man Wasser drüber kipppt. Ui das funkelt aber schön" 

Praktikant denkt weiter: " Hmm was passiert den wenn ich meinen schnied..wuts draufleg....................................."

Nach 2 Minuten war die halbe Stadt lahm gelegt wegen den Operationstorms des zerstörten P***s!


----------



## HordeCrusher (22. März 2010)

Ich vermute eher, dass die Pizza eines Blizzard-Mitarbeiters kalt geworden ist und er sich in seiner Not an den Servern vergriffen hat... Dann ist der Käse in die Server getropft und - BÄM-


----------



## Dagonzo (22. März 2010)

Muss man dafür einen extra Thread aufmachen? 
Dafür gibts den Realmstatus:
http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## Mindadar (22. März 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich geh ma ins wow fiorum un schau mir die ersten flamethreads an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben warens 20 Threads zum Realmpool down als ich drin war xD


----------



## Holy power (22. März 2010)

Alleria ist immer noch down und das mitten in der Wekkly Ulduar. Naja dann geh ich halt auf einen Französischen RP Server Blutelfen im Startgebiet killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## misley (22. März 2010)

fehler beim auftreten der charakterliste :<


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

ich musste für heut abend noch sachen für meinen bruder schleifen der grad wieder angefangen hat zu zocken und dann grad beim ah mats kaufen serverdown=( wenigstens hab ich heut meinen icc 10er nit gestartet weil ich keinen bock hatte als raidleiter sonst wärn wir jetz wahrscheinlich irgendwo in modermiene oder prof rausgegickt worden ^^


----------



## Annovella (22. März 2010)

Server wieder on, aber Chars können nicht abgerufen werden.... :L


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. März 2010)

server scheinen wieder oben zu sein aber "fehler beim abrufen der charakterliste" ...


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

alexstrasza is wider on


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

Super nun dauert das einloggen sau lange xD


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ist nur die fette unterbezahlte Putze mit ihren Wurstfüßen über die Kabel gestolpert die rein zufälligerweise am Realm dranhingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt darf sie zur Strafe das Wochenende durcharbeiten. :>


----------



## KILLERxx0 (22. März 2010)

"Fehler beim abrufen der charakterliste" oO was solln der scheiss -.-

egal gibt nen gratis tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

dafür FEHLER BEIM ABRUFDEN DER CHARS -,-


----------



## Valnar93 (22. März 2010)

Das war sooo klar, dachte gleich so: Gleich kommt auf Buffed wieder son Thread auf.


----------



## Leroy69 (22. März 2010)

toll sind on, aber bei mir steht charakterliste kann nicht abgerufen werden


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

der kann bei mir nicht die chars anzeige nein -.-


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (22. März 2010)

Oh nein, wir werden alle sterben! Das ist das Armageddon!!! NEEEEIN!!!


----------



## worldofwarcraftfreak (22. März 2010)

474 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
117 Mitglieder, 357 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 
LOL XD


----------



## Snorry (22. März 2010)

mal wieder der realmpool blutdurst


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

alles bis auf eredar wieder online ?
verarschen ? was soll der scheiss ?


----------



## Klotzi (22. März 2010)

>.< kanns doch nich sein


----------



## Vegash (22. März 2010)

ihr hampelmänner hört mal auf euch alle gleichzitig einzuloggen...ich kann mich nicht einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverone (22. März 2010)

Malle: Fehler beim Abrufen der Charakterliste.


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

Yeah, sprengt das Forum mit der masse xD


----------



## Vrocas (22. März 2010)

Zack eredar wieder down xD

sind hier welche von Eredar??


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

was hat blizz wider angestellt?

ne ne ne darf nit wahr sein mennooooooooooooooooooooooooo -.-


----------



## Rasgaar (22. März 2010)

fehler beim abrufen der charaktere.... versehentlich alles vom server gelöscht... wetten? ;D


----------



## Pilani (22. März 2010)

die server kommen grad wieder on


----------



## Rasgaar (22. März 2010)

ja, aber die charaktere nicht mit dem sever... ;P


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

eredar erwache wieder <! gildents made my day grade ^^


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

Alle loggen sich ein und deswegen gehen die LogInServer down xD


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

tjoa dann kehr ich aber blizz den rücken xD


----------



## MadMarlboro (22. März 2010)

ach, immer auf der armen putze oder auf praktikanten rumhacken... stromrechnung nicht bezahlt - des wird's sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

eredar !!! sone scheisse eyy


----------



## Sirsammyb (22. März 2010)

Die Putz Frau vom Bliz saugt gerade den server raum xD


----------



## Sikuma (22. März 2010)

Grad modermiene gepullt und dann is Server down. -.-


----------



## Ilmano (22. März 2010)

GIMME IST SCHULD


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

Die könnten ja ruhig mal, einen sich selbst wechelnden Ladebilschirm rein machen, is ja mal öde xD


----------



## Gimmead (22. März 2010)

Ilmano schrieb:


> GIMME IST SCHULD



DEI MUDDAR! O:


----------



## Holy power (22. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*459 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
120 Mitglieder, 339 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



Alleria ist wieder on nur häng ich im Ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Nova_O (22. März 2010)

Ich raste gleich so übertrieben aus die Kippenschachtel geht zu grunde !


----------



## holydiver666 (22. März 2010)

jo hier einer von eredar....

alles wieder on auser eredar so nervig...


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. März 2010)

Moah das nervt!
War grad gemütlich am questen    und dann.. Boof, Azeroth explodiert...
So n Error hatte ich aber noch nie^^


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

AGAIN OFF -,-


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

So entstehen Alkoholiker und Kettenreucher ! Blizz was tut ihr der Menschheit an! ^^

MfG

EDIT: YEAH alle wieder off xD


----------



## Spyflander (22. März 2010)

lol waren grad beim lichking try...
hm gorganash war grad kurz on dann wieder down...


----------



## Zazuu (22. März 2010)

Frostmourn Down...
Jetzt wieder on komm aber nicht rein...


Viele Amy Server auch down :S


----------



## KILLERxx0 (22. März 2010)

und schon wieder off -.- ------>mannoroth


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

nova immer ruhig bleiben ^^


----------



## Holy power (22. März 2010)

und weg sind ide ganzen Server wieder xD


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

blutdurst is wieder komplett weg


----------



## Hordar (22. März 2010)

lol nun sind sie wieder off und noch mehr bin ich der meinung^^


----------



## Deepechoe (22. März 2010)

kann bitte jemand eine Anti sucht Vereinigung für mich gründen? SCHNELL


----------



## andy567 (22. März 2010)

Wieder die gleichen server


----------



## Gimmead (22. März 2010)

Gief Free Character Transfer!


----------



## ipercoop (22. März 2010)

pew pew pwnd


----------



## holydiver666 (22. März 2010)

spamt den threat VOLL und sprengt den nächsten server XD


----------



## MoVedder (22. März 2010)

und für sowas zahl ich geld....


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

lol alexstrasza auch wider down was macht blizz /putze / praktikant nur xD


----------



## Shjn (22. März 2010)

geile sache... meine gilde war grad dabei LK zu töten. merci blizzard.


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. März 2010)

*Kopf trifft Tisch kritisch. Tisch stirbt.*


----------



## Holy power (22. März 2010)

holydiver666 schrieb:


> spamt den threat VOLL und sprengt den nächsten server XD





ja lasst uns den buffed Server killen!


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (22. März 2010)

Zitiert mich!


----------



## Israfeals (22. März 2010)

fehler beim laden der charakterliste oO.-.


----------



## IchbinArzt (22. März 2010)

Wie gut das am Mittwoch ein Patch kommt ^^ Das heute ist nur der Vorgeschmack auf das was uns am Miittwoch erwartet ^^


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

Die Putze hatte den Eimer vergessen xD musste nochmal zurück!


----------



## Rasgaar (22. März 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> und für sowas zahl ich geld....



und das sogar noch völlig freiwillig ;P


----------



## Nova_O (22. März 2010)

joa wir lassen unsere Wut an den Buffed Servern raus muhahahaha ^^


----------



## KILLERxx0 (22. März 2010)

hmm dann werd ich mir wohl in der zwischen zeit ein paar kippen drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilmano (22. März 2010)

holydiver666 schrieb:


> spamt den threat VOLL und sprengt den nächsten server XD


LoL^^


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

erst die laggs jetzt server einfach down ich würd mal sagen wenn es so weiter geht ist blutdurst bald schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (22. März 2010)

557 Besucher 4tw^^


----------



## Klotzi (22. März 2010)

ups, ich glaub ich hab den falschen Knopf gedrückt sry^^


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

erst die laggs jetzt server einfach down ich würd mal sagen wenn es so weiter geht ist blutdurst bald schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuDDaH1977 (22. März 2010)

*560 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*


----------



## Krebskolonist (22. März 2010)

*546 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 137 Mitglieder, 409 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Galadith (22. März 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Zitiert mich!



BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM!!


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (22. März 2010)

/ironie on

Ich kündige, so ein sch..., wozu bezahle ich monatlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:laugh:

/ironie off

Naja abwarten und (beliebiges getränk einsetzen) trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (22. März 2010)

On und wieder down? Is vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt, aber wenn sich wieder alle gleichzeitig einwählen...ist das glaub verständlich :/


----------



## Krebskolonist (22. März 2010)

ICh glaube das wird heute nüscht mehr mit Raiden. ^^


----------



## Riverone (22. März 2010)

Immer mehr Server down,auch Englische....


----------



## Rasgaar (22. März 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> /ironie on
> 
> Ich kündige, so ein sch..., wozu bezahle ich monatlich
> 
> ...



Ich wär für Bier


----------



## holydiver666 (22. März 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Zitiert mich!



ist damit erledigt ...


----------



## Wowler12345 (22. März 2010)

Tut mir leid für euch! Was fürn Zufall bin erst gestern von Blackhand auf Mugthol getranst. Jetzt bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (22. März 2010)

Mein ehemaliger Allyserver ist noch on..... ob das ein Zeichen ist?
Mal schon nen Worgnamen reservieren? ;P


----------



## AlphaChris (22. März 2010)

den ganzen nachmittag gabs schon probleme mitm Gruppe such tool, also war jedenfalls im lv 50 bereich so (twinken ftw), 

vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Kashia02 (22. März 2010)

Jau, Twinkrun icc10er und bei Saurfang 15% Massen-DC-Wipe =D

Naja, endlich ma wieder Zeit Offtopic im TS zu labern :3


----------



## Stevesteel (22. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für euch! Was fürn Zufall bin erst gestern von Blackhand auf Mugthol getranst. Jetzt bin ich glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



this!


----------



## Daryst (22. März 2010)

Wir loggen uns nun immer wieder alle gleichzeitig ein und machen alles endgültig kaputt, damit Blizz neue Server endlich stellt.xD

MfG


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

blizz was tust du mir da an *heul*


----------



## Nova_O (22. März 2010)

Hmm allso mir gehts jetzt schon viel besser ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiFSL6dVZYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hilft !


----------



## Deepechoe (22. März 2010)

Oder das war die Rache von Hoggers Mutter


----------



## shongjen (22. März 2010)

ja klar,lichkingtry...
in HDR oda was?^^


----------



## TheDoggy (22. März 2010)

Ja, bei uns spammt auch irgendeiner dass Frostwolf down is.... Bk doesnt care, wtf


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (22. März 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> /ironie on
> 
> Ich kündige, so ein sch..., wozu bezahle ich monatlich
> 
> ...






Rasgaar schrieb:


> Ich wär für Bier



Prost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. März 2010)

Moah! mir fehlten nurnoch 2% zum lvl up XD
Buff Blizzard servers plis


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

oder arthas hatte die schnauze voll und hat blizzard getötet muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sirspoof (22. März 2010)

lol kaum ein Beitrag gelesen schon 2 neue Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vegash (22. März 2010)

hey was soll denn das? lasst die post-welle jetzt nicht abflauen. ich will beim f5 drücken mindestens eine halbe seite neuer posts sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bordin (22. März 2010)

spam


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

so schnell kanns gehen


----------



## ipercoop (22. März 2010)

NERF PUTZFRAU PLS PLS GIEF STAUBSAUGER


----------



## suwulga (22. März 2010)

perenolde down klasse mitten in icc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

ich glaub, ihr schafft etwa 15 seiten vollzuschreiben, bevor die server on gehen ^^


----------



## Raicul (22. März 2010)

Sitzen 2 Afro-Amerikaner auf ner Bank, da läuft eine Oma vorbei und sagt, na Ihr Russen, habt ihr wieder gegogelt ._____.


----------



## sirspoof (22. März 2010)

ipercoop schrieb:


> NERF PUTZFRAU PLS PLS GIEF STAUBSAUGER




hahahahahaha made my day

Putzfrau hat von athas nen Legendary Staubsauger bekommen und ist vor Schrecken über Core-Switch gestolpert


----------



## Raicul (22. März 2010)

Sitzen 2 Afro-Amerikaner auf ner Bank, da läuft eine Oma vorbei und sagt, na Ihr Russen, habt ihr wieder gegogelt ._____.


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

zum glück wahr ich nur bei ony 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilmano (22. März 2010)

jaja,die putze ist schuld!!


----------



## Powerflower (22. März 2010)

ich will ja nicht sagen das das ein großes prolem is aber es werden immer mehr server die down sin... sogar englische und jetzt französische
ich tippe mal auf nen riesen daten crash...


----------



## Malchezzar (22. März 2010)

*443 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 118 Mitglieder, 325 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder!*

xD


----------



## MasterFox (22. März 2010)

Raicul schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Afro-Amerikaner auf ner Bank, da läuft eine Oma vorbei und sagt, na Ihr Russen, habt ihr wieder gegogelt ._____.



xDDDDD


----------



## Gabberchen (22. März 2010)

wer hats kaputt gemacht?
wer hats bo agefasst?


----------



## Lunammar (22. März 2010)

SCHLAGZEILE: blizzard hat einiger server ausgeschaltet droht nun der weltuntergang? lesen sie mehr auf seite 3


----------



## sirspoof (22. März 2010)

Ach ja, jetzt merken ein paar Leute wie schmerzhaft RL doch sein kann ^^


----------



## MadMarlboro (22. März 2010)

sirspoof schrieb:


> Ach ja, jetzt merken ein paar Leute wie schmerzhaft RL doch sein kann ^^



is nich schmerzhaft - aber mein RL-plan für heute abend bestand aus raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

ich wollte eig noch 16 marken farmen damit ich die accgebundene axt kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vågor1 (22. März 2010)

Gruppe greift Loken an... Loken tot... Mein Priester eeeeendlich 80!!!! und zack Realmpool weg..... Wer macht sowas schreckliches? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Gruppe greift Loken an... Loken tot... Mein Priester eeeeendlich 80!!!! und zack Realmpool weg..... Wer macht sowas schreckliches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist mies xD


----------



## Manolar (22. März 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Gruppe greift Loken an... Loken tot... Mein Priester eeeeendlich 80!!!! und zack Realmpool weg..... Wer macht sowas schreckliches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






immerhin lvl up gz zu 80^^


----------



## sirspoof (22. März 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Gruppe greift Loken an... Loken tot... Mein Priester eeeeendlich 80!!!! und zack Realmpool weg..... Wer macht sowas schreckliches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, ja Blizz liebt es das Messer einzustechen und die Klinge abzubrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (22. März 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Gruppe greift Loken an... Loken tot... Mein Priester eeeeendlich 80!!!! und zack Realmpool weg..... Wer macht sowas schreckliches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Vågor1 (22. März 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> immerhin lvl up gz zu 80^^



Dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Was ist ein guter 2v2 Arena Partner für nen Priest (und mit welchem Skill der Priest?)


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

jo gz aber trozdem epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sereniti89 (22. März 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Gruppe greift Loken an... Loken tot... Mein Priester eeeeendlich 80!!!! und zack Realmpool weg..... Wer macht sowas schreckliches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr Nice xDDD


----------



## Vrocas (22. März 2010)

lasst thread flooden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

ich merke gerade kann nur noch 4 tage spielen und muss es auskosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liebesgnom89 (22. März 2010)

ich glaub der unglaubliche datenaufwand um meinen fetten ork zu nen kleinen gnom zu pressen hat denn server gecrasht xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (22. März 2010)

Sereniti89 schrieb:


> Sehr Nice xDDD



ich war kurz vor loken hero :\

zack und weg alles kacke


----------



## cHAOSTANK (22. März 2010)

Gz zum lvl up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel spaß beim warten ich gehe fernsehn^^


----------



## KKAG (22. März 2010)

Optik is Schuld!


----------



## Nicolanda (22. März 2010)

keine ahnung zuerst war nathrezim den ganzen nachmittag down und jetzt ist komplett blutdurst down wtf blizz?!?


----------



## Hishabye (22. März 2010)

Ich hätt gern gewußt wie viele Tastaturen und Mäuse grad geschrottet wurden...




Da freut sich die Hardware-Industrie :>


----------



## Vegash (22. März 2010)

das wird wohl heute nichts mehr. tja was solls. schau ich mir auf kino.xxx noch ne folge ROM an. Caesar stirbt bald und die stadt versinkt im chaos *freu*


----------



## andy567 (22. März 2010)

Nicht nur Blutdurst auch Todbringer


----------



## KingSav (22. März 2010)

Kkag is raus!


----------



## KKAG (22. März 2010)

KingSav schrieb:


> Kkag is raus!




Ich bin doch in dir drin!


----------



## Volcon (22. März 2010)

Why sind eig manche Server down ????

Freute mich grade drauf nach dem lernen ne Runde zu spielen und was sehe ich?

FROSTWOLF IS DOWN!!!! AHHHHH!!!


----------



## Klotzi (22. März 2010)

ach was solls ich geh Kacken, ääääähhh Knacken, dafür steh ich morgen umso früher auf^^

gn8 @all


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

ka warum die down sind


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

Gibt es schon News von Blizz wann es vorraussichtlich weiter geht ^^ 

Die schieben da bestimmt auch gerade panik ^^


----------



## koolt (22. März 2010)

Wird wohl heute nix mehr, die Techniker pennen, Blizzard schweigt.


----------



## KingSav (22. März 2010)

Kkag, erklär mir dann bitte erstma, wie son fetter taure in mich reinkommen sollte? du bist sowas von raus!


----------



## KKAG (22. März 2010)

KingSav schrieb:


> Kkag, erklär mir dann bitte erstma, wie son fetter taure in mich reinkommen sollte? du bist sowas von raus!



Deinen kleinen Blutelfenarsch spreng ich ohne Probleme!


----------



## Druffste (22. März 2010)

ALLE SERVER STEHEN WIEDER! Man muss sich bloss 1 / 2 mal einloggen!


----------



## Sereniti89 (22. März 2010)

MAAAAAN-.-...BLIZZ wir hätten gern unsere Server wieder-.-


----------



## Vrocas (22. März 2010)

was du laberst o0

ein scheiß steht


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Was für ein glück das ich Hdro spiele...Salute Genossen!


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

blizz macht nur probleme und das auch noch kurz vor dem neuen patch


----------



## Calarion (22. März 2010)

@Druffste da steht gar nix,weiß ja nicht wo du guckst


----------



## Zazuu (22. März 2010)

Ich glaub da ist die Putze bei blizz mit dem Lappen über Steckdose gegangen. 
Aus Sicherheitsgründen hat ein System denn Strom abgestellt....
Somit sind die Server Festplatte  down


----------



## WeRkO (22. März 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12947236193&sid=3


----------



## Vrocas (22. März 2010)

lol jetzt kommen die ganzen kiddys von LotRO AION und Hdro und was weiß ich noch alles fürn scheiß.

Versteh ich irgendwie nicht, wieso sind solche Kinder dann noch im wow forum tätig??

verpisst euch doch mal endlich...


----------



## Hishabye (22. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was für ein glück das ich Hdro spiele...Salute Genossen!






Dann mal huschhusch ins Hdro-Forum...


oh wait...dort ist es ja nur halb so lustig wie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (22. März 2010)

man man man blutdurst ganz wech was soll des denn


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

jetzt sind alle chars von den servern die down sind unwiederuflich gelöscht ^^


----------



## TR4CO (22. März 2010)

KKAG schrieb:


> Deinen kleinen Blutelfenarsch spreng ich ohne Probleme!



Das will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verdammt! Jetzt ist das Bild in meinem Kopf, vielen Dank auch, ich geh jetzt weiterspielen! Mein Server is' nicht down!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LG


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Dann mal huschhusch ins Hdro-Forum...
> 
> 
> oh wait...dort ist es ja nur halb so lustig wie hier
> ...



Wer sagt überhaupt das ich NUR Lotro Spiele? Ich spiel Wow & Lotro ^_^


----------



## xmarkox (22. März 2010)

Ich stell mir das gerade so vor, ein Rießen großen Gelände auf dem die server von Blizzard stehen (möglicherweise sogar nicht überdacht ^^)
dort laufen jetzt gerade alle techniker in boxershorts, strings oä. wie aufgescheuchte hühner oder wie kleine 9 jährige mädchen die von katholischen priestern gejagt werden, herum
und kreischen, weil sie aus dem bett geholt wurden und keinen plan von nichts haben. :-P

Naja mal sehen einige server sind ja wieder On, mal sehen wie lange es auf den anderen dauert.


----------



## AlphaChris (22. März 2010)

langweilig, server immer noch down


----------



## WeRkO (22. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer sagt überhaupt das ich NUR Lotro Spiele? Ich spiel Wow & Lotro ^_^



Gnom - für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch.


----------



## Wowler12345 (22. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was für ein glück das ich Hdro spiele...Salute Genossen!



Du wirst schon sehn, irgendwann kommen durch ein Bug, alle WoW-Charaktere nach Hdro und Mittelerde wird brennen und brennen !!! MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Riverone (22. März 2010)

Auf Aeria Peak gehts wieder rund!


----------



## Waldgeflüster (22. März 2010)

SONE SCHEISSE !!!!!!!

Da will man nach nem harten Tag Arbeitslosigkeit in Ruhe ne Runde zocken und dann son Kack.

FU BLIZZ !!!!!




Oi!


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

mann warum kann nicht malfurion on sein und die anderen offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

xmarkox schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade so vor, ein Rießen großen Gelände auf dem die server von Blizzard stehen (möglicherweise sogar nicht überdacht ^^)
> dort laufen jetzt gerade alle techniker in boxershorts, strings oä. wie aufgescheuchte hühner oder wie kleine 9 jährige mädchen die von katholischen priestern gejagt werden, herum
> und kreischen, weil sie aus dem bett geholt wurden und keinen plan von nichts haben. :-P
> 
> Naja mal sehen einige server sind ja wieder On, mal sehen wie lange es auf den anderen dauert.



Hm, in Kalifonien ist es zurzeit 15 Uhr 13... schlafen die da so lange? naja bin jtz raus aus diesem Thread ^_^



Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du wirst schon sehn, irgendwann kommen durch ein Bug, alle WoW-Charaktere nach Hdro und Mittelerde wird brennen und brennen !!! MUHAHAHAHA



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN ! Mittelerde wird sich rüsten!


----------



## Raicul (22. März 2010)

SONE SCHEISSE !!!!!!!

Da will man nach nem harten Tag Arbeitslosigkeit in Ruhe ne Runde zocken und dann son Kack.

FU BLIZZ !!!!!




xDDDDD


----------



## xmarkox (22. März 2010)

wer weiß, warum sind den sonnst die server down xD eine vernünftige erklärung hat noch keiner allso denk ich mal (für meinen teil) ja die schlafen so lange ^^


----------



## Nisbo (22. März 2010)

evtl gibts jetzt ja Mi keine Wartung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil die jetzt schon auf Mi sind ^^


----------



## Raicul (22. März 2010)

Woran erkennt man, dass eine Horden Hauptstadt geraidet wurde? 
Richtig, die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!!!


----------



## coolden (22. März 2010)

Raicul schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass eine Horden Hauptstadt geraidet wurde?
> Richtig, die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!!!



xD


----------



## Valnar93 (22. März 2010)

Raicul schrieb:


> SONE SCHEISSE !!!!!!!
> 
> Da will man nach nem harten Tag Arbeitslosigkeit in Ruhe ne Runde zocken und dann son Kack.
> 
> ...



i fucking lol'd


----------



## Vågor1 (22. März 2010)

Raicul schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass eine Horden Hauptstadt geraidet wurde?
> Richtig, die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!!!



Als Allianzspieler muss ich sagen: xD ich find den gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sereniti89 (22. März 2010)

BLIZZ gogo JETZT!!!Gleich Raid-.-


----------



## Mindadar (22. März 2010)

Raicul schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass eine Horden Hauptstadt geraidet wurde?
> Richtig, die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!!!



Ruhe Raicul :>


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Da der Thread ausschließlich zum chatten benutzt wird und wir bereits einen Mittwochsthread haben, schließe ich diesen hier. Wenn die Server online kommen, wird man es schließlich merken und bleiben sie länger offline, meldet sich Blizzard.


----------

